# New Member of the Over 30 pound Striped Bass Club



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Several of the striper anglers that Iâ€™ve communicated with over the years reference a ladder ranking the striped bass catch by size. The ranking generally starts at the â€œover 20 clubâ€ and for an angler to gain â€œmembershipâ€ in this mythical club, you must legally catch a striped bass weighing over 20 pounds. Similarly, there is the over 30 club, the over 40 club, and etc. 

I just returned from the magical kingdom on Lake Ouachita where I secured a membership card in the over 30 club, moving on up the ladder from the over 20 club.

The great fish was hooked on a live shad presented at about 50 feet.The technique used was to drop the live shad to just below the striper mark on the sonar and very slowly raise it to just above the striper markâ€¦all the while using the sonar as the reference and totally focusing on the rod/line for any increased resistance.

Sometimes big stripers hit like a freight train but other times it is less violent and if you arenâ€™t prepared, the fish will be lost.

This fish hit with only a slight pull at firstâ€¦.nothing that would indicate the ultimate size of the fish. There is no doubt that had the rod been sitting in the rod holder, the hook would have never been set and the fish lost before it was even hookedâ€¦.just another missed hit. 

When the hook was set, all hell broke loose, as you might imagine. The mighty striper tangled every line we had out, circled the entire boat, and used every trick to avoid the landing net. My fishing partners skillfully took care of the other lines and expertly netted the fishâ€¦.so many things can go wrong, as all of you who have fished for big striped bass know, and itâ€™s very difficult for everything to go right. Everyone in the boat must help the anglerâ€¦or at least not do anything to jeopardize the catch. 

When the mighty striper came up to the surface from the 50 foot depths, it was totally spent and we realized then just how special this fish was. A quick measurement on the deck showed it was a full 42+ inches. Later we weighed it on reliable scales and it came in at 31 pounds. 

The age of the fish was estimated at 14 years oldâ€¦so it was born just before my teenage grandson was born. Its weight was just slightly above average for that lengthâ€¦and in the spring would probably weigh 35 or 36 pounds.

Ouachita is a very special place where one can have a reasonable chance at a striper that is well over a decade old. The conditions there are very favorable for a long and healthy life for the striped bass. 

Each year, I catch hundreds of stripers on Livingston that can only live a max of 5 or so years â€¦but when looking for big stripers, Iâ€™ve found that Ouachita and the surrounding watershed arguably provides the best shot at big striped bass anywhere. 

Attached are three photos: 1) the typical Ouachita striper which we caught several of and 2) the big one and 3) yes it really was that big.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats Larry. All of the effort paid off. Were you in your boat?

That lake and the other fishing waters in the area is certainly The Magic Kingdom. 
Now for one to go on the wall in the guides bait building. I understand there are a few 50 plus in that collection.

Does this 30 plus go to the taxidermist?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Actually, Sunbeam, there are several 60 pound plus stripers in that room...it is totally mind boggling. It takes me several hours and adult beverages to recover every time I get close to them. 

Yes, after at first thinking I would not mount it, I decided to do so at Ron's urging...when he told me he had never caught one himself over 30 pounds. I need a bigger wall.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice fish...congrats ML


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!!! 

Gotta get my son up there with me one day!!!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Congratulations Meadowlark! That is a feat few anglers can say they have achieved.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice Larry. Congrats on a fine catch.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Meadow You must be as good at fishing as Gardner ...Congrats


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice going ML Awesome fish. Congrats


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

WTG Larry! I bet Ron was as excited as you were. A grand specimen indeed. Congrats!


----------



## richk* (Jun 15, 2014)

now that is a nice catch, way to go


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice fish, never got the chance to fish Ouchita, me and the wife have talked about going and fishing a couple days with guides. My biggest striper is 14 lbs, would love to break that!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow congrats LM!!! Those are some real warriors so I know your arms hurt by the end of the day.......it is a good hurt though.


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

Good deal! Good work Larry!! Congratulations!! That's an ugly dude in the last picture!


----------



## Bottom bouncer (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats on a very nice fish. That should fuel the Ouachita addiction for another year. I agree with Jason you should have cropped that last picture !!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome catch Meadowlark! Like you said, when chasing big fish, "Fish, cut bait, or get the hell outta the way!". Congrats!!

Still in the 20+ club here (Elephant Butte) & haven't chased an upgrade in a couple decades. Your post got me riled up, LOL...


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Net*

Congratulations Larry on such a beautiful Striper.
The photo of you holding the fish vertical shows how big that fish really is.
You know, I don't even think Academy sells a landing net big enough for a 
fish like that. 
"Now, onward to the 40 club" Sancho Panza


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Congratulations on an awesome fish! I love Ouachita and can't wait to hook up with one of the big ones!


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

That is an incredible fish! One of these days we are going to make a run up there.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments, folks...makes the fish even more special for me.




katjim00 said:


> Nice fish...congrats ML


Thank you katjim.




big D. said:


> All I can say is WOW!!!
> 
> Gotta get my son up there with me one day!!!


I hope you do big D. I want to take my grandson soonâ€¦maybe we can team up. Thanks.



whistech said:


> Congratulations Meadowlark! That is a feat few anglers can say they have achieved.


I was beginning to wonder if it was ever going to happen for me. Thanks.




lx22f/c said:


> Very nice Larry. Congrats on a fine catch.


Thank you Robert




cva34 said:


> Meadow You must be as good at fishing as Gardner ...Congrats


LOL...I get "weeds" in both LOL. Thanks. 




dbullard said:


> Nice going ML Awesome fish. Congrats


Thanks. 




Pet Spoon said:


> WTG Larry! I bet Ron was as excited as you were. A grand specimen indeed. Congrats!


He really was pumped PS. He said that fish did more for him than any he had seen in a long time. They don't catch that many big ones in mid-summer. He still talks about you and Danny's visit and remembers it fondly...as I do also. Thanks.




richk* said:


> now that is a nice catch, way to go


Thanks. 




poco jim said:


> Nice fish, never got the chance to fish Ouchita, me and the wife have talked about going and fishing a couple days with guides. My biggest striper is 14 lbs, would love to break that!


There's a very good chance you would break that, Poco. Go get 'em. Thanks.



bountyhunter said:


> Wow congrats LM!!! Those are some real warriors so I know your arms hurt by the end of the day.......it is a good hurt though.


Thanks BH. That's a pain you never feel...at the time. 




JMACHALA said:


> Good deal! Good work Larry!! Congratulations!! That's an ugly dude in the last picture!


LOL...not much of him showing...but enough. Thanks. 




Bottom bouncer said:


> Congrats on a very nice fish. That should fuel the Ouachita addiction for another year. I agree with Jason you should have cropped that last picture !!


The addiction is incurable, Jim...and I have you to thank for helping me get started fishing there. Thanks. So much "love" for that guy, LOL. 




pYr8 said:


> Awesome catch Meadowlark! Like you said, when chasing big fish, "Fish, cut bait, or get the hell outta the way!". Congrats!!
> 
> Still in the 20+ club here (Elephant Butte) & haven't chased an upgrade in a couple decades. Your post got me riled up, LOL...


No kidding, the difference between one in the twenties and a fish in the thirties is really stunning. Hope you go get one. Thanks. 




Bluiis said:


> Congratulations Larry on such a beautiful Striper.
> The photo of you holding the fish vertical shows how big that fish really is.
> You know, I don't even think Academy sells a landing net big enough for a
> fish like that.
> "Now, onward to the 40 club" Sancho Panza


Walt, you know how much "stuff" I carry...its ironic that a simple "J" hook is still the best. I bought a landing net at a store in Hot Springs several trips back...only place I could find one big enough...guess there is a message there. Thanks. 




bowmansdad said:


> Congratulations on an awesome fish! I love Ouachita and can't wait to hook up with one of the big ones!


You will get one...probably better...stay after 'em. 




Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> That is an incredible fish! One of these days we are going to make a run up there.


I hope you do...and I hope I'm around when you do. No striper will be safe on Ouachita when LLA arrives. Thanks Chris.


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

That's one to be proud of, for sure, Meadowlark. What would be your recommendation for the average 2Cool LL weekend warrior to "learn" Ouachita and catch one of his siblings? A nephew or niece would do. 
Do you hire a guide for a day then strike out on your own for a week? How many visit over how many years did it take to get this prize?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

CarolinaPartimer said:


> That's one to be proud of, for sure, Meadowlark. What would be your recommendation for the average 2Cool LL weekend warrior to "learn" Ouachita and catch one of his siblings? A nephew or niece would do.
> Do you hire a guide for a day then strike out on your own for a week? How many visit over how many years did it take to get this prize?


 CarolinaPartimer,
Iâ€™m happy to offer my thoughtsâ€¦but I do not consider myself an expert on the Lake by any means. LOL, after three or so years of spring, fall, and now mid-summer trips, I still find myself looking around and asking myself â€œwhere am I?â€  For this long time piney woods resident, everything still looks alike thereâ€¦and I absolutely rely on my GPS, even when my instincts say different. Instincts lie, GPS does not. 
Iâ€™ll offer two sets of comments:  A) The first on learning the lake and B) the second on some key differences from Lake Livingston, other than the obvious.
A) getting started
1) do your homework before ever venturing on the lake. Get a good map and study it.  Yes, your charts are good but a map can give you a quick visual reference that is invaluable. 
2) talk to someone who has fished there recently, if possible. In that regard, we have Bottom Bouncer (Jim),  JMACHALA (Jason), Lx22f/c (Robert), and Bowmansdad who regularly make the trip thereâ€¦.probably others, as well that would be happy to help.  Jim really helped me get started by providing good contact info and we continue to exchange info. 
3) use a guide first time outâ€¦.or alternately go with someone who knows the lake and the techniques that work there. 
4) always make notes after your tripâ€¦so that when you return, you can repeat what worked and avoid what didnâ€™t. 
B) fishing
1) recognize that this is the clearest freshwater striper lake in the World! Very Important. If you prefer artificials, you must use long fluorocarbon leaders, very low visibility lines, and black connectors.
2)  Slabbing, like is common on Livingston, generally does not work, or works only when the fish are â€œhotâ€. Iâ€™ve done this simple experiment to prove this: drop your typical Livingston slab over the side where you are marking stripers and then watch them disappearâ€¦completely.  Trust me, you wonâ€™t bother trying it again. 
3) live bait is king. The gizzard shad is the premium baitâ€¦except there are times when large shiners will work as well or even better. Black saltys suck, last resort. Iâ€™ve seen you-tubes (thanks Robert) of using live bluegills successfully and I believe this can work effectively at certain times during the spawn cycle, which for bluegills revolves around the full moons. 
4) Iâ€™ve seen trollersâ€¦but havenâ€™t tried it myself yet. I fully have intended to do so in summer but thus far just havenâ€™t gotten around to it. 
5) top waters are terrific fun when the fish are upâ€¦mostly early/late in spring/fallâ€¦or on cloudy days. Remember the water clarityâ€¦bright sunshine generally sends the fish down. The best top water Iâ€™ve found is the redfin in rainbow trout colors. Terrific fun.  Few things quite like a big striper hitting a top water on Ouachita.  
Thatâ€™s probably enough to get you started. Iâ€™ll offer a couple more items for consideration that may be considerably different than what is common practice on Livingston: 
1) No potlicking, absolutely not. The guides will not tolerate it, nor will other striper anglers, myself included. Do not approach anyone actively striper fishingâ€¦even if you know them. You never know when you may kill their chances at a fish of a lifetime. Nothing makes me so angry as much as the potlicker. 
2) Any time, any time you are anywhere near where you think there are stripers present,  go to your trolling motor and absolutely do not use the big motor(s). You have probably seen the advice on Livingston 2cool to leave your big motors on around working stripers â€¦this is absolutely garbage IMO, especially on Ouachita.  I canâ€™t emphasize this enoughâ€¦you must use stealth. Forget about Livingston and those who run their enginesâ€¦use your trolling motor anywhere near where you think stripers are present. 
3) If you choose to release fishâ€¦do not do so in the same location you are fishing. It took me awhile to become convinced of the importance of thisâ€¦but convinced now I am. The released striper will drive the others away from the area. If you ever drop some equipment overboard, you can forget about catching stripers there for a long timeâ€¦perhaps forever. Iâ€™ve seen it. I didnâ€™t believe it at first, but Iâ€™m a believer now. 
If any of this does not make senseâ€¦or if you have other questions, fire away.  Iâ€™ve fished a lot of places all over the world, but Ouachita is pretty much unique to my experience. I love the place.


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you so very much for the reply. That information will certainly go into the archives of many of us, I'm sure!


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Absolutely great advice, ML! Especially no potlicking and releasing fish where you catch them, that's an absolute no-no! Congratulations again on the bruiser striper!


----------



## Bottom bouncer (Jul 26, 2010)

X2 great advice . Messing up on that lake around other striper fishermen gets you black balled quick and usually a good As chewing to go along with it . I can personally testify to that as fact !!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

*Kudos!*

Great catch Larry! You earned that one with your research and years of experience. Thanks for your generosity in sharing so much of what it has taken you years and many $$$$ to accumulate. If I ever have the opportunity to fish there, I will definitely be pulling up these treasure-filled posts of yours!
Congratulations,
Tom


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Tom for your kind remarks....but I'd rather not think about what it cost me to accumulate the info, LOL. 

I hope you will go there some day...its well worth the effort. Thanks again.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats...That is a big fish..


----------

